# Home made archery target



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

for my broadhead targets i go to the farm stores and buy those foam trailer blocks my store sells them for 0.99 cents a piece and they work great.my other targets i bought 2 target bags in the classifieds and stuffed em with clothes and blankets also cheap and works great


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to create a cheap home made target?
> thanks in advance.



Look here in the DIY section, this subject has been covered from a hundred different angles and nearly as many really good ideas. The thread titled "Lifetime Targets" is a good one, but there a numerous others.


----------



## CubanRedneck (Jun 3, 2008)

*homemade target*

here's mine


----------



## 808derek (Jun 1, 2009)

my all time favorite target is a box stuffed with shrink wrap. cheap and ez as butter to pull out arrows. only down side is you can only use field points


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

awesome target cuban rednek. i just developed a new target. we are taking the carpet out of our house and putting in wood floors. i just took some of our carpet, stuffed it in a boot box and put a circle in the center. bam! target. lol


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been said before, but here goes again... *for stuffing material.*

1. check at Walmart for that plastic wrapping material they throw out when the get shipments in the back.
2. old or new carpet padding. (cheap or free)
3. stated above, old clothes, blankets, towels, rags, etc.

If you use a cardboad box, I'd advise also cutting some cardboard panels for the insides, then stuffing. Also, look into getting a bag target replacement bag for about $15.00, or you can pick up a feed sack or burlap sack and use it.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Add this one to your list.

I don't think you can make a target as good as this for the money. I have one and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive noticed at the last couple of 3d shoots i went to that they had prctice targets made out of 3/4" MDF pieces cut into avout 12x36 pieces stacked as tall as you want then steel banded together. Let sit under rain, shower, hose, etc. to get them soaked and soft. Also when they swell from water they get tighter in the steel banding. Just a thought.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

tjsjr said:


> Ive noticed at the last couple of 3d shoots i went to that they had prctice targets made out of 3/4" MDF pieces cut into avout 12x36 pieces stacked as tall as you want then steel banded together. Let sit under rain, shower, hose, etc. to get them soaked and soft. Also when they swell from water they get tighter in the steel banding. Just a thought.


We have those at our local range. They work fairly well, but you generally have to scrape fiber particles off of every arrow. It becomes a pain.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

well........, its cheap!!!


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

tjsjr said:


> well........, its cheap!!!


Still a pain..  :darkbeer: :slice:


----------



## jmm83164 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cheap target*

Ive started picking up chair and sofa cushions from stuff on the side of the road .Its free and about 3 usally stops my arrow. peice of tape and Ive got a target.They Hold up pretty well if you turn them.
Mike


----------

